
Show HN: 3DC.io – A dead simple cross-platform 3D design tool - eerikkivistik
https://3dc.io/app/
======
eerikkivistik
Developer here, would love to get some feedback and answer any questions you
might have. The app is available on iOS, Android and Web
([https://3dc.io/download](https://3dc.io/download)). There is also a gallery
of user built content ([https://3dc.io/gallery](https://3dc.io/gallery)).

~~~
ungzd
What are use cases for this tool? It's too simplistic. No shapes other than
(combined) primitives, no textures.

~~~
jaakk
One of the most interesting use cases so far has been in education, where the
low learning curve provides a frictionless experience in studying design as
well as materialising one's ideas. Thus, lowering the barrier of entry for
younger creators. (Another developer here)

------
bhouston
Let me know if you want to do an integration with our
[https://Clara.io](https://Clara.io) 3D presentation and modeling tool! Would
be nice to have some data transfer back and forth.

~~~
eerikkivistik
We should have a chat yeah, just saw a three.js pull request by you, that I
want to discuss :) (Image and Texture related, single image -> multiple
textures. Long story short, we are building the exact same thing :) )

------
grizzles
3D tools can often be overwhelming, especially if you only use them
occasionally. The push/pull feature reminds me a bit of SketchUp, which I
really like.

Anyone have any thoughts on what I could use for building up a scene? Ideally
something where I can move things around the world with scripting.

~~~
bhouston
How did you get the push pull aspect of things? I couldn't get that to work.

~~~
grizzles
Press the <-> arrows on the bottom right.

------
Ono-Sendai
Good stuff btw. I don't think most people appreciate the amount of work that
goes into making something simple to use like this.

~~~
eerikkivistik
Thank you. And yes, the details take up 10x more time than the features.

------
bastijn
I can see myself using this for simple communication on 3D geometry work to my
colleagues (I work a lot with 3D rendering). Hand drawing is so hard sometimes
:). However, for that it would need at least a transparency option so I can
layer boxes and all.

Otherwise, it feels really smooth in my browser. Good job there. I can see
more shortcuts in the future but as I have very basic needs these are not a
showstopper for me.

~~~
eerikkivistik
A lot of people have been asking for transparency lately. We can add it, but
would need to rework how object selection/deselection looks visually. Thank
you for the feedback.

~~~
Ono-Sendai
What you probably want to do is draw an outline around your object when
selected.

~~~
eerikkivistik
We played around with it a while back, but didn't quite get it right
(visually), will give it another shot.

~~~
Ono-Sendai
It's a bit tricky to get right, try a Sobel filter.

------
JTxt
Impressive! I think a "Lathe" tool could be made from your "Draw" shape tool
fairly easily.

Interesting problems you have... Balancing flexibility/power/precision and
simplicity/low learning curve/finger input.

I'd be tempted to go more the flexibility route... but what is essential? for
who? Where's the line drawn for "dead simple"?

Would precision for the "drafters" slow down/confuse the "doodlers"?... Could
build flexibility underneath and carefully build an advanced UX that people
can graduate to, but at what costs?... At what point is the focus lost?

------
strider12
i like it. i like that it's offline (or atleast when my firewall blocks it, it
still works)!! and i like that you dont need an account to use it.

Mobile version is basic and exporting to obj is the freedom i'm looking for. I
see myself using this for when i'm really mobile and i need to prototype a
basic idea then use another program to take it to the next level.

Keep improving it, there is lots to do but focusing on enhancing modularity
should be your core focus as you already know -- and an obvious idea is
selling batches of models (not singles like 50s or 100s) so folks can plug and
play and maybe try to create a unique rendering style so your program has a
signature.

------
cdevs
I've been a blender hobbyist for about a year now and it's a bit creepy how
smooth this is on my iPhone at the moment. Thanks for sharing I hope I
remember to dig more into this tomorrow.

~~~
eerikkivistik
Thank you! A lot of that is on Apple as well, Safari with all its bugs is
really fast on mobile.

------
skankhunt43
This is a really great app if you want to troll someone. Been using it on the
great Danish Troll Hunt servers to make big things happen.
~~~~~~~~D()()=(solve the puzzle to make a rocket ship)

------
_fizz_buzz_
Love it! Would be nice to get the option to log-in without a facebook account.
I don't have facebook, so I used it without logging in. Not sure which
features I was missing.

~~~
eerikkivistik
Adding google login in the next release. Basically you are missing out on a
public profile/portfolio and the option to comment.

------
Animats
Full CSG. Very nice. Clipping a cube with a sphere works.

~~~
eerikkivistik
Oh boy. Getting that to work fast enough on mobile devices warrants an article
of its own.

------
amelius
What is the best 3D design tool for Linux?

~~~
bhouston
Blender

~~~
macawfish
As much as I love Blender, I don't think Blender is very good for "design". It
lacks parametric solid modeling primitives and operators. I've tried many
times to do architectural modeling in Blender. It's good for sketching and
rendering stuff like that, but not so much for "design". It's just not
streamlined and is missing too much fundamental stuff. Some day, I'd love to
see Blender improve in that regard! Someone recently made an addon called
"archimesh". There's also "sverchok", a parametric modeling plugin. I suppose
that could be used for design. And of course, if you're writing your own
python scripts, the sky's the limit.

I think with a couple basic improvements, Blender could crush as a design
tool:

1) Comprehensive solid modeling tools, including quality measuring tools for
volumes, surface areas and lengths.

2) Some kind of plugin or extension to allow for composable, parametric
"widget" type object groups. So you'd have a parametric wall section composed
of parametric material pieces. The window unit would be a parametric
composition of parametric subcomponents, like layers of glass, a tweakable
frame, etc. A window widget would know to boolean cut through a wall.
Archimesh does this kind of thing, but it's buggy and still in beta, and not
so general purpose. Maybe Sverchok and some python would do it.

Along with Blender's excellent constraint and modifier system, these would go
a long way.

Edit: I Just remembered that there was (and maybe still is) a long term push
for "node based everything". I think this might fulfill #2.

~~~
zokier
For a more of a cad thing, solvespace is my favorite. It is pretty simple as
far as cads go, but still capable enough.

------
vwochnik
I love it. Would really love the ability to "code" a shape using JavaScript.

------
mayrun
Keeps on showing the spinning art for me, for couple of minutes.

~~~
eerikkivistik
It's possible that WebGL isn't supported on your device and our error
detection fails to give you a message. Looking into it.

------
rutierut
This works sooo well on mobile, loving this!!!

~~~
eerikkivistik
Thank you! What platform are you on and are you using the browser version or
the native app?

------
gcb0
there's been a mobile openSCAD app for ages.

~~~
cr0sh
Are you talking about Scorch CAD or something else?

If the former, then yeah - it's been around for a while, but the one thing I
wish the developer would fix is the ability to switch between perspective
projection and iso projection; right now, iso is all there is. Which is great
when you want to check measurements without distortion, but sometimes you just
want a regular 3D view.

Unless you know of another app?

